# Can I find a job??



## carffy (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi everyone!!

I would like to move to Sydney! I got a retail management degree from a university in Hong Kong! I got 2 years working experience! 

Do u think I can get a job like Admin Assistant or Office Clerk in Sydney?

Provided that my English is very fluent and I have been working in retail in Sydney for 6 months b4!!

Can anyone give me some advice??


----------

